
How is the recruitment process in 2017? - gatby
I was supposed to have 4 phone interviews this week but every single one of them has been delayed. Are recruiters just busy or am I being paranoid?
======
reflexorozy
It could be employers still nailing down their budget? I know that there are
(in Salt Lake City) fewer companies hiring at the beginning and end of the
year than during other times.

